# UND DIV.1



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Geez fellas, no one has talked about this yet????? I guess I've always said it would be sooner or later............and now most of the NCC teams are or will be D1........so it will be back to the same old football again.

I guess I have to like the move, NCC has been drowned with teams that don't belong there. So they had to make the move, I'm assuming we'll copy what NDSU did in transition, follow the leader and learn from mistakes. Now UND will get some *** whoopins like SU has been getting for the last couple years.

I'll miss the NCC

Tator


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yawn.........I guess no one cares about that northern tech school!!!!! :wink:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

"Northern Tech School" that would be in East Grand Forks. Then again why would we expect someone from the cow college to have there facts straight.

Man I've missed the rivalry.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

What is there to talk about? 4 years ago most of Grand Forks was laughing at NDSU and making terrible remarks about their move and how justified UND was for staying where they were at.

I mean all I ever heard in my 4.5 years living there was how they were such a football powerhouse after winning what ....1 frickin title....

Let's talk hockey....why is UND hockey so successful....maybe because they are D1 and you as hockey spectators get to see the best teams across the nation play right?

Yet UND didn't have the vision to see the success of one of their programs to make the switch to D1 like NDSU did?

As a NDSU alum and supporter who lived in Grand Forks, I hate to see the hypocracy that has grown there. The ones that hassled me so much about NDSU's move are now the same ones that have jumped on the bandwagon and are now promoting UND's move.

It is quite simple and not worth discussing.....Typically we talk about the leaders and not about the followers.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Why wouldn't UND let NDSU dive into division I and watch them sink or swim. I wish I had that opportunity everyday at work. And by the way Liv you say "UND didn't have the vision to see the success like NDSU did"
exactly what success has NDSU had? They only beat other transition schools. A fluke win in basketball does not mean success.

One more point UND has 7 DIVISION I NATIONAL TITLES. How many does NDSU have?

On a side note it has been very hot this summer.... I've been sweating like a NDSU grad trying to read.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Swift: 7 National Football Titles????

I wouldn't exactly make NDSU out to be a sunk program. Look at the doors it already has opened.

How about recruiting? Were you in the back room of the Bronze Boot 2 years ago when all of the UND coaches came to talk at an Optimist Club meeting? Since I know you were not there, do you want to know what every one of them (except Roebuck) said? "We are having a hard time recruiting because we are not Division 1". Every Coach but ONE said that.

Re-read my post. Think about the hockey program. A great success for that school (a compliment). Why is it so popular? Do you not agree that some of the popularity and success of that programs lies within the fact that it is Division 1. You are recruiting the top hockey players out of two countries. You get to watch Boston, Denver, Minnesota. The best teams in the country. That is like seeing UNC play Duke in basketball.

Of course NDSU isn't going to see National Titles yet, but you can't just look at the "fluke" win in Wisconsin. Look at the track program and the cross country program. Our girls team as poorly as they did only lost to #12 Minnesota by 9 points. NDSU has had some succcessful leaps for being so new to D1. Slow and steady wins the race.

The point is, UND should have made this move long ago.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

UND has been nationally ranked for many years in multiple sports, so as far as recruiting goes they must being getting some talent. I'm for moving to Division I but I don't think the reason to do it was because NDSU decided to go. Now that things have been looked at and studied the time is right.

And I never said 7 division I national football titles in my post above.

It will be interesting which school wins the first I-AA national title. NDSU has a 3 year head start to even out the odds.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh, please. uke:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

live2hunt, relax man. I've always been a big UND fan. I haven't seen SU do that great in D1 for you to be bragging about them........yet. Hopefully they do some day, hell I cheered for NDSU in every sport as long as they weren't playing UND. It's a North Dakota thing and ya gotta root for the home team, especially now we'll all be playing teams from coast to coast, I expect it to be no different.

I'm somewhat glad UND didn't jump d1 the same year SU did. SU had SDSU to help them along too, they didn't need UND. Now UND can somewhat follow the footsteps, which I don't see anything wrong with. Our president is somewhat of an idiot and I imagine won't be there once we jump to D1 which is fine with me, we need someone who supports the move and will do anything possible to see it happen. cupofjello isn't the guy for that. although he has done a hell of a job at UND for everything else.

just had to throw my .02 in, and let you know that in the end, all the teams that use to be D2 will be D1, and all the teams that were DAC, NAIA and any other conference will be D2.

I don't like change  unless it's upgrades to hunting gear


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> cupofjello


 :laugh: :laugh: :thumb: Now that is funny!!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Tator: Didn't mean to put so much into my post. Living in Grand Forks for 4.5 years and taking all the crap I did, just kind of blew it for me.

The way I see it, we have two of the top academic univerisities in the nation. UND with flight, medical, law, business, accounting as top notch as they come. NDSU with pharmacy, agriculture, computer science, child development, and engineering like no other.

When NDSU made the announcement, I supported and still do. I also supported the idea of UND making the move back when NDSU did. It was time and living in Grand Forks would have been and added bonus to see some D1 schools come in and out of UND and if I wanted to catch other games, I was only 75 miles away from NDSU.

These two schools have the opportunity now to be come the Indiana's, the UNC's, the Purdues, the USC's. They have great support from their fans and great financial support from their alumni.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

that is probably the downside of the move. You say we'll rank right up there with the teams you mentioned, I personally don't see it happening. although I would love to, don't get me wrong. Competition is stiff in D1, ya gotta be a helluva team to compete nationally, but most of the most talented guys aren't going to pick a SU or UND over a UNC or DUKE or USC. I really hope I'm wrong, and one of us wins a NCAA, but I think it will be a long long time coming. and again, I really hope I'm wrong.

Obviously it was a move that had to be made, and in the end, it will probably benifit both schools, so kudos to both schools.............now we will be able to talk smack for the rivalry again..............the only thing missing will be ED SCHULTZ!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

uke:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Tator: I guess I disagree. If UND is capable of bringing in the best of the best hockey players, there is no reason that someday down the road (maybe not next year) that either UND or NDSU will sign some "hot" player whether that be some all american wrestler, volleyball player, etc..

I am going to stay optimistic on this one.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is just no way that either school will ever compete with a Duke or UNC. We just aren't at the same level. Could we ever beat them in one sport, yes, but to say that we will be a powerhouse against division I AA teams just ain't gonna happen, except UND in Hockey of course, and possible NDSU in Wrestling.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hockey is a little different, there are only a handful of powerhouses with UND being 1. NCAA D1 hockey and NCAA D1 football basketball are in 2 different perspectives...........no matter how you look at it.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I guess we will have to agree to disagree.

I see no reason why a UND or NDSU women's basketball team might not be in the sweet 16 playing a Minnesota or Purdue 10-15 years down the line.

And I feel the same way about men's basketball and football as well. Just look at some of the colleges in the NCAA tournament. I didn't even know Gonzaga existed up until a few years ago. Now look, they have built a good program. I think our schools have that ability. Maybe not tomorrow, but down the line.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

agreed, we disagree :eyeroll:

:beer:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Could we ever beat them in one sport, yes, but to say that we will be a powerhouse against division I AA teams just ain't gonna happen,


www.gobison.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM ... LID=323341

How can you say that we can't hang with these guys? Wasn't SU a powerhouse last year until they petered out at the end of the season? When the basketball team can go into the no. 15 ranked teams house and hand it to them and push Minnesota to the limit, I don't think it's fair to say these teams don't stand a chance.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The ND schools will never compete with Div I A schools but I like our chances in I AA Playing schools like Montana, Youngstown and others.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

But... but... but... NDSU has already beaten a major, on the road no less. I'm not saying Final Four in 3 years but who would have though Gonzaga would ever do anything?

I agree that the IAA matchups are a lot better for the football program though.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

they beat a major team, yes, a fluke win yes, 9 times out of 10 they lose to wisconsin, honestly they will.........they just played better 1 night. So I don't think that can rank them right up with the UNC and DUKE teams cuz they beat a 15 seed. get real man. I believe they both will compete with D1 AA teams, sure they will, cuz a lot of them teams are actually D2 teams like we all use to be, so it will be about teh same competition I'm sure.

But I had to remark saying your a powerhouse just by taking down a 15 seed on a bad night of shooting and missing 1 of their top players, that doesn't make a team a 'powerhouse'


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't think I had my thoughts straight. I was refering to the football team when I said powerhouse. Not the BB team. But they did beat a very good Wisconsin team (whether they had a bad night or not they did win). Do I think SU can go into Duke and win consistantly? No. Do I think they could go in and suprise them? Yes. But don't just write them off so soon. It is a VERY young program with a lot of growing to do.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

All I am saying is that they will not be thought of in the same breath with the Dukes, UNC's, etc. Gonzaga is an anomaly and they may compete with some of these teams some of the time but on a night in night out basis who would you bet on 99 times out of 100...........I doubt if it would be the Zags.
Can SU and UND compete in Div. IA, absolutely. And I think there will come a time when they both are dominant in one or more sports at that level, but on the big stage, IAA.......It just ain't gonna happen!! Unless, Like I said, it is UND in Hockey or NDSU in Wrestling!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Woohooo...congrats to both schools for moving up to the BUSCH LEAGUES of NCAA sports. *Division 1 - AA.* The Double-A stands for Almost Average. LOL.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

finally, someone who knows what they are talkin bout..... :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Aw crap. My credibility is shot. A Cubs fan agrees with me. :eyeroll:

:beer:


----------

